# Just picked up my new TTS - Hancook tyres?!!!



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

VERY chuffed with my new TTS - just can't stop looking at it parked on my drive   

Only one gripe - it's fitted with Hancock (sic) tyres! WTF!!! Dealer claims it is pot luck what tyres go on them, but come on Audi? Who are you kidding? I just took ownership of a car costing 45 grand and it's got budget tyres on it. Not amused. I just hope they wear sooner rather than later, so I can put some proper German boots on the car.

Pissing with rain today, so will post some pictures once I get some sunshine.

I am so impressed with this car and super pleased I went for silver - it looks just awesome in that colour and on my brief drive home with it, I noticed it was turning heads! So good to be back in TT after my new S3 being such a let down


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Congraulations on your new TTS!

I was expecting Bridgestone on my TTS (arriving in June). I wouldn't necessarily describe Hankook as budget tyres though. Hankook Ventus cost pretty much the same as Bridgestone Potenza for a 19" TTS wheel.

I noticed in your signiture that you have Interior LED light pack and rain and light sensor pack. I can't recall seeing either of these on the option list, did I miss them or do they come combined with other packages like matrix headlights?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I got hankook too. They definitely not budget tyres so don't worry too much on that one! Enjoy the car. Get some pics up too!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealer is correct, the factory gets a bunch or rubber and you get whats on the line at that point in time.
Given the discounts on TTs i think you'll have come out a winner on the tyre differential even if you bought new tyres every month or so for the new few years.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

TTimi said:


> I got hankook too. They definitely not budget tyres so don't worry too much on that one! Enjoy the car. Get some pics up too!


Exactly and people used to moan about Toyos too on here, these are defo not budget tyres, Mine has Hancook and I have no issues with that.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah Hankook aren't bad tyres, they just sound budget!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hancock are NOT budget tyres. They are great on the TT! way better than the Conti I had on my last TT!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have Bridgestone on mine find them shocking (poor) in the wet!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

OEM tyres are basically whatever tyre the factory was getting a good deal on at the time. Would expect all new TTs to have first level tyres from a major supplier, so the Hankooks fit the bill. In a few weeks you may find the cars rolling off the line have Bridgestones, Conti's or another make, as they will have sharpened their prices so will then be OEM fitment.

Just drive it with the supplied tyres, which I'm sure will be okay. Change them for your preferred brand in the future.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

stumardy said:


> Hancock are NOT budget tyres. They are great on the TT! way better than the Conti I had on my last TT!


That's interesting as the Conti came top in an Auto Express test report that has appeared on this forum.
What was it that you did not like about the Conti, which I have always thought to be a first rate German tyre.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Bridgestone Potenza S001
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Bridg ... a-S001.htm

vs

Hankook Ventus S1 evo2
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Hanko ... 1-evo2.htm

Doesn't seem to be much in it, I have the Hankooks on mine, they seem pretty good so far.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I liked the conti's thought they performed well


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine are wearing Bridgestones... must have been flavour of the month last May/June when car was built.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm awaiting my tts and at present I have a audi s1 with the same bridgestone potenza S001 tyres on and quite frankly they are crap, good in the dry but offer no grip in the wet and the worst tyres I have had.
If I'd of kept the s1 they would have gone the journey for some Michelin super sports.
Hankook aren't budget and although I haven't had them before they get some decent reviews.
I'd be gutted if my tts comes with Bridgestones and would probably be my first modification.
It's always difficult to judge a tyre without testing a like car with same tyres but trust me the Bridgestones aren't great it's an old tyre now so I certainly wouldn't be disappointed with the Hankooks.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Both Bridgestone and Hankook are Audi Genuine tyres for a TTS.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Aren't LED, rain etc standard on the TTS.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

moro anis said:


> Aren't LED, rain etc standard on the TTS.


Yep


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Got Potenzas on my 2.0 FWD and they offer very poor traction in the wet,I had them on my 1.8 Mk2 and the second set seemed worse than the original Potenzas that came with the car from new.Maybe the quality is not as good as it used to be as I expect VAG will want them for next to nothing.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Getting back to the original question about Hankook tyres they arnt budget but there certainly not premium.
Audi are a premium German manufacturer and they should be using premium brands such as continental, Michelin, Pirelli,Dunlop or Goodyear. They put Pirelli on the 20"s so why not the standard wheels.
It's penny pinching by Audi, ford are fitting Michelin pilot super sports on the focus rs as standard for a car which costs £30 k as there one of the best sports tyres available and putting performance ahead of cost and Audi fit Hankook says it all really.
I agree a car costing £40 k regardless of finance contributions should be on premium tyres. 
Imagine Porsche selling a £40 k boxster with Hankooks coming off the production line it would never happen.
Poor show by Audi but I'm not surprised.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

What is in a brand name though if, as some said here, Hankook perform better than Conti's or Bridgestone. We had the same argument in the mk2 forum about Toyo's. These are not budget tyres end of.

Audi Driver mag advertises Hankook tyres too btw.

The best tyres I had were Goodyear Eagle F1s and Michelin Pilot sport 2s but honestly can you image buying these in bulk for factory builds in the current climate.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry but don't agree with last post if ford can put Michelin super sport on their global hot hatchback why can't Audi.
Honda stick continental contact 6 on the new type r and audi put hankook on a tts.
Total rubbish.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Levski65 said:


> I agree a car costing £40 k regardless of finance contributions should be on premium tyres.
> Imagine Porsche selling a £40 k boxster with Hankooks coming off the production line it would never happen.
> Poor show by Audi but I'm not surprised.


Really ?

Hankook Tire Co. Ltd. has its first Porsche OE fitment. The company will supply its Ventus S1 evo2 SUV ultra high performance (UHP) tire in two size combinations for the Macan.

Hankook says the Ventus S1 evo2 SUV will be fitted in either 18- or 19-inch diameter in mixed tire sizes: 235/60R18 (front) and 255/55R18 (rear) or 235/55R19 (front) and 255/50R19 (rear). This is the first time a model from the Stuttgart-based sports car manufacturer is being factory fitted with Hankook's UHP tires.

"Our flagship tire is also outfitted with innovative technologies and sophisticated designer features for high performance SUV's and we are excited that Porsche, another German premium automobile manufacturer, shows their confidence in our products as original equipment," says Mr. Seung Hwa Suh, vice chairman and CEO.

"Like its little brother from the car segment, the Ventus S1 evo2 SUV provides a sporty and direct driving experience combined with safety and comfort, making it another exceptional example of Kontrol Technology, our philosophy of incorporating technology, top performance, and safety in all of our products."

The company says the concept behind the SUV model derived from Hankook UHP-flagship, the Ventus S1 evo2, is aimed at drivers of high-performance, dynamic vehicles; drivers that demand sports-like performance from their tires across all parameters without compromising on features like driving comfort or low rolling noise.

"With the new Ventus S1 evo2 SUV we have developed an UHP tire that optimally supports the character of sporty and dynamic vehicles like the new Porsche Macan," says Sang-ju Lee, chief technology officer.

Hankook says the technology of the Ventus S1 evo2 SUV with its multiple tread radius and double-layer rayon carcass provides a maximum tread contact area under all conditions. The tire provides outstanding hydroplaning behavior and optimum road contact for perfect balance in both wet and dry conditions. Driving control and safety at high speeds are also significantly improved.

The Ventus S1 evo2 SUV is equipped with a highly developed newest generation silica compound with an optimized cross-linking system that improves wet traction, wear characteristics and thermal ageing resistance, according to the company. In order to make the driving experience even more comfortable, the tire is equipped with an aerodynamically shaped sidewall that further reduces tire noise and highlights the tire's sporty look.

The Ventus S1 evo2 SUV is manufactured primarily in the company's factory in Hungary. The line-up consists of currently 37 sizes between 17- and 2- inch diameter with tread width reaching from 225 to 315 mm in nominal aspect ratios 65 to 30, mainly in extra-load version (XL) and speed indices W/Y.

For more information on Hankook's products, visit http://www.hankooktire.com/global.

Related Topics: Hankook Tire Co. Ltd., OE fitments, Ventus S1 evo2 SUV

Last time I understood it the Macan Turbo was way better than the 40K Boxster :lol: :lol:


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Our previous 2014 tt had 19" continental tyres and the hancooks on the new one are far superior. I thought the same at first but I can't fault them at all. Continentals were unbearably loud once half worn and made the car tramline all over the road. Our a3 came with Bridgestone tyres and it had no traction in any gear below forth in the wet and under steered really badly. Put Goodyear f1's on it 6 months ago and it feels like a completely different car. Handles well with much more feel in the steering and I can actually floor it in second now. I was having a play with the tt in the wet yesterday and between the hancooks and the Quattro it felt like a bone dry drive


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is the macan a performance car?
They might be sticking hankook on the macan but I bet you they aren't for the rest of the range.
I have two friends with a boxster and a 911 both on pirrelli. 
I'm not saying it's a bad tyre and when I get my tts as previously said I'd be gutted if it comes with bridgestones on but hankook is not a premium tyre that should be on a tts.
Different opinions.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The graceful bow down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

leopard said:


> The graceful bow down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Levski65 said:


> Sorry but don't agree with last post if ford can put Michelin super sport on their global hot hatchback why can't Audi.
> Honda stick continental contact 6 on the new type r and audi put hankook on a tts.
> Total rubbish.


Either way seems like owners on here are happy with them. The conti's I had on my old BMW were sh!t btw.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Hardly a budget tyre at £226 each........

Have them on my TT

Great tyres.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I think Levski's point might be that Audi aren't supplying R8's with Hankooks. They are really good tyres but the TTS is a very expensive car and he would expect 'A' list brand tyres, even if it makes no difference to performance.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

carrock said:


> Hardly a budget tyre at £226 each........
> 
> Have them on my TT
> 
> Great tyres.


Yeah... I once paid £306 for a 19" 255 run-flat rear tyre on a BMW.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Piker Mark said:


> VERY chuffed with my new TTS - just can't stop looking at it parked on my drive
> 
> Only one gripe - it's fitted with Hancock (sic) tyres! WTF!!! Dealer claims it is pot luck what tyres go on them, but come on Audi? Who are you kidding? I just took ownership of a car costing 45 grand and it's got budget tyres on it. Not amused. I just hope they wear sooner rather than later, so I can put some proper German boots on the car.
> 
> ...


Doubt you'll be driving that hard on everyday roads to even notice any difference between one brand to another. F1 drivers can tell the difference with tyres, us guys doing under 80mph on a road car - nope.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly a budget tyre at £226 each........
> ...


Pfft,run-flat :roll:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Tyres are a bit fashionable at times. What's good one year's out the next. I remember both Pirellis and Michelin being in then out of fashion. For many years Michelin were wooden, very poor in the wet but didn't wear out. Pirellis came and went

My TTS came with Yokohama tyres. Many years ago they too were considered cheap, budget and wooden. They seem to have gone up in the world also since then. Never had them before but very impressed so far.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I've had a couple of days driving on them - road noise is pretty awful and I am suspicious that the lowish fuel consumption I am seeing has something to do with them (my S3 with the same engine/gear box averaged 36-36 mpg on a steady A road run, my TTS could only get to 32mpg yesterday), that aside, they do the job I suppose. My last TTS came with Toyos - they lasted 10k and were awful in the wet. I bitched about them from the day I saw them on my new car! People kept telling me they weren't a budget tyre, but that's exactly what they turned out to be! I can only hope these Hankooks go the distance...

So, I'll see how I get on with them, but when I do need to change, it'll be a different brand of rubber, Michelin Pilot Sport is what I've put on most of my cars over the last decade - usually get 20k from them and they offer a very good balance of wet/dry grip and feel.

Thanks again.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

oddly my last mk 2 TT black edition also had Toyos on. they wore out in 9000 miles. I complained to Audi and got a £300 voucher.

Companies like Toyo and Hankook will virtually give the tyres away just so they can boast in their marketing that " the latest Evo Supersport tyre was chosen by Audi for the new TT " or whatever.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Piker Mark said:


> VERY chuffed with my new TTS - just can't stop looking at it parked on my drive
> 
> Only one gripe - it's fitted with Hancock (sic) tyres! WTF!!! Dealer claims it is pot luck what tyres go on them, but come on Audi? Who are you kidding? I just took ownership of a car costing 45 grand and it's got budget tyres on it. Not amused. I just hope they wear sooner rather than later, so I can put some proper German boots on the car.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the TTS. I did the same upgrade after a very disappointing S3 experience. Out of interested - did you go for the 20" alloys? I did, and hear they come with the Pirelli's, but the 19"s are pot luck.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

There seems to be 4 options for 20" Audi Genuine Tyres:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Saw a transporter full of new Minis today including Coopers S models, all seemed to be on Hankooks, my wife's came with Continental's so it looks like Hankook are doing a lot of business.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hello,what's this 










and this 










1st Porsche,now Ferrari :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

:lol:


leopard said:


> Hello,what's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

4433allanr said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Never a Ferrari and a Porsche shod with hankook tyres racing in a sponsored 24 hr endurance race sponsored by hankook!
Show me pictures of a Ferrari 488 gtb or a Porsche 911 turbo coming off the production line with hankook tyres, guess what I bet you can't.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Custom fabricated and cut race tyres for a specific car / race are a different beast to volume / standard production tyres


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Agree. Standard tyres are much better on the road in general.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Custom fabricated and cut race tyres for a specific car / race are a different beast to volume / standard production tyres





moro anis said:


> Agree. Standard tyres are much better on the road in general.


Of course.Hankook have been sponsering the DTM since 2011 and this is merely a showcase as to what they can achieve in a high performance environ.What they learn from this over the years will no doubt have a trickle down effect to their retail sector as can be seen with the acceptance from Porsche,Audi,BMW et al.

They're obviously doing something right.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Levski65 said:


> Never a Ferrari and a Porsche shod with hankook tyres racing in a sponsored 24 hr endurance race sponsored by hankook!
> Show me pictures of a Ferrari 488 gtb or a Porsche 911 turbo coming off the production line with hankook tyres, guess what I bet you can't.


You are starting to make yourself look very silly and the hole you're digging for yourself is getting deeper.

You make a statement that Porsche would never shod the 40K Boxster with Hankooks tyres and can't understand why Audi have.

An example of Porsche using Hankook is given to you in their use of it on the Macan,then you question the validity of this by asking is the Macan a performance car in which the Macan Turbo most definitely is.

Then when shown pictures of Hankook being used in the DTM you move the goalposts to now the inclusion of the Ferrari 488 and Porsche 911 Turbo road car.

I take it that if these cars were shown to use Hankook would you then dismiss this and ask for evidence on the Bugatti Veyron perhaps!

The TTS is by no means the last word in high performance and the Hankooks seem like a good match,just accept it and move on. :roll:


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't think I'm making myself look silly at all that's your own personal opinion.
The original question was that a owner was disappointed his tts came on hankook tyres.
You can twist it anyway you want but Hankook tyres are not a premium brand and the guy expected a tts to come on something better and I agree and he his disappointed in them he put a post to advertise his dissatisfaction, I don't blame him he's spent his hard earned money and expected something better.
The ventus evo is an old tyre say 5 years old and a civic type r comes on the latest continental contact 6 it's obvious that Audi are penny pinching they can call it an Audi oem tyre or whatever and price it like it is but we mostly know it ain't.
The Audi tts is at present is their flagship tt and If ford can spec their focus rs with Michelin why can't Audi.
All recent tyres tests in evo, autocar, autoexpress have hankook coming in mid range or lower nothing better, a tyre test I read had the hankook tyre 10th out of 12.
I'm not saying a tts is the last word in performance and is a bit condescending as I know it is I'm not stupid!
Pictures of cars racing in hankook tyres proof nothing but the facts are that virtually all performance brands don't use hankook tyres as oem as tyre tests proof there not yet up with the leading brands.
Like I said I wouldn't be disappointed in my Audi tts coming on hankook tyres but seriously your kidding yourself if you'd choose them over a tyre like the Michelin.
We're all entitled to our own opinion that's what a forum is about not patronising people if they don't agree.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't see the big deal, who cares about branding if they perform as well as a "premium brand"?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I don't see the big deal, who cares about branding if they perform as well as a "premium brand"?


Yes, it's never clear on these threads what evidence people are using to define some manufacturers as a "premium brands" - regardless of even what the specific tyre model in question may be - while dismissing everyone else as also-rans.

Also, as with anything, there are compromises to be made: the grippiest compounds won't last the longest, the best in the dry often aren't the best in the wet, and so on. Far too simplistic to say all X's tyres are better than all Y's on every measure.

Sure, there are real budget, cheapo brands any of whose tyres would be out of place on a TTS, but I wouldn't automatically put every Hankook tyre model in that bracket.

e.g. looking at some tests...

Autoexpress 2015: ranked 4th overall, 4th to 8th depending which handling aspect (wet, dry, braking etc.); cf. Michelin 4th - 9th, Continental 1st - 2nd, Pirelli 1st - 11th, Bridgestone 7th - 11th and so on. As above, tests like that one make the point that some tyres are better than others in different ways: depends what you're after.

AutoBild 2016 summer tyre test: ranked 2nd, behind Continental, above Michelin

Evo 2015: ranked 7th out of 10, which sounds poor but then you see that it's above Michelin & Bridgestone, while below Goodyear, Pirelli, Continental (and others)

No doubt you could find other tests in other magazines/websites with different brands of tyres in different orders. 
Really it just makes the point that Hankook as a brand isn't out of place in such tests and it's just not true to say that they are always at the bottom and the so-called "premium" brands mentioned on here are always at the top. 
They come out better than some brands in some measures, worse in others.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I don't see the big deal, who cares about branding if they perform as well as a "premium brand"?


Classic example- I was in the market for a warm hatch a few years ago and decided on a Skoda Vrs.
My wife was disappointed I was buying a " Skoda".....until she drove it......


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

carrock said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the big deal, who cares about branding if they perform as well as a "premium brand"?
> ...


Absolutely. I bought my wife a premium ironing board for our anniversary and she mentions it to all of her friends! I must be doing something right.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yeah feel a bit awkward complaining about premium brands considering I just splashed on an Audi but tbh nowadays considering that most manufacturers have upped their game and options lists are no longer a BMW thing then overall premium costs have narrowed compared to more mass produced cars now. For example a new fully loaded Vauxhall or Renault is only a about 1-2k less than equivalent A3 or A1 even. Golf R costs near as much as S3 too. Plus most people buy the TT, cause it is a TT rather than an Audi, if that makes sense? So branding is something we pay for but for the way I drive on normal public roads safely then these tyres will do so I am not crying too much about the branding in that instance.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

4433allanr said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > Waitwhat93 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> Absolutely. I bought my wife a premium ironing board for our anniversary and she mentions it to all of her friends! I must be doing something right.


 :lol:

Ah the old ones never fail 





 :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I thank you.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> Both Bridgestone and Hankook are Audi Genuine tyres for a TTS.


Yeah they seem to have good ratings online, you can get them for way less than the price quoted above.


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Lots of posts about this subject and having owned my TTS for the last two weeks which came supplied with Hancook tyres my initial thoughts are that they are "fine". Seem to have lots of grip in the dry when warmed up. Not massively impressed with the grip in the wet though although it's certainly not bad.

For reference I have driven cars previously with Bridgestones, Yokos, Toyos, Pirellis, Michelin etc... but as I'm new to the TTS Hancook are the only tyres I've tried on my car. I will most likely put some Michelin super sports on though when they need changing however to see the difference.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

confirm our TT was shod with 19" Hankook tyres too, which we took delivery of earlier this month.

So this brand appears to be the Audi default tyre at the moment on the TT.

Feel ok in the dry, not had much rain to be able to judge them.

I agree that the 'perception' of Hankook is that of a cheaper tyre though .. then again, my 2011 was shod with Toyo's so I guess Audi do have a tendency to use many tyre brands.

Michelin and Good Year would be my preference.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> Both Bridgestone and Hankook are Audi Genuine tyres for a TTS.


I looked at Blackcircles and Im not sure Hankook are budget tyres, they are more expensive than some of the better known makes, bridgestone, pirelli etc. I have the Hankooks and they seem really good.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

drjam said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the big deal, who cares about branding if they perform as well as a "premium brand"?
> ...


This.

Very true. And to add, what's right for one car is not right for another. What makes a "premium" brand is just marketing BS and your engagement with it.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I got Potenza's this time around.

I preferred the fat lip on the conti's of my last car though so will prob swap back to those once I have eaten these ones up.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... e-Test.htm


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

mr gee said:


> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/2016-AutoBild-Sports-car-UHP-Summer-Tyre-Test.htm


We have a winning post here guys. The Hankooks have been stated as 'exemplary' by professionals. I'm sure this is why Audi have used these tyres.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Continental Sport Contact 6	1st: Continental Sport Contact 6
Total: 15 / Dry: 9 / Wet: 6
Positive: In the first test, the new Sport Contact 6 shines, especially in the dry. Excellent handling, fast steering and good road feedback. Show braking in both the dry and wet, and low noise
Overall: Exemplary

Read Reviews Buy from £166.78
Hankook Ventus S1 evo2	2nd: Hankook Ventus S1 evo2
Total: 15 / Dry: 6 / Wet: 9
Positive: Very high resistance to aquaplaning, shortest braking in the wet
Overall: Exemplary

Read Reviews Buy from £134.17
Michelin Pilot Super Sport	3rd: Michelin Pilot Super Sport
Total: 13 / Dry: 7 / Wet: 6
Positive: Fast accurate steering response, high lateral stability and short braking distances in the dry.
Negative: Poor resistance to aquaplaning, in the wet the car can oversteer quickly
Overall: Good

What's this ????

Hankook 2nd and Michelin Pilot Super Sport 3rd !!!!!

Never,its not a premium brand !!!!

[emoji 123] [emoji 321] [emoji 123] [emoji 321] [emoji dusty bin] :lol:


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Which model of Hankook tyres are being used?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

PJV997 said:


> Which model of Hankook tyres are being used?


Are you being serious ?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

leopard said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Which model of Hankook tyres are being used?
> ...


So he read it.... Then must have unread it?


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

PJV997 said:


> Which model of Hankook tyres are being used?


I guess the guy could have meant which model is being used by Audi and not which model was reviewed... Which is quite clear


----------

